# Sticky  Photo of the Year 2019



## Ivyacres

Photo of the Year 2019

Otter

Happy Spring April 2019


----------



## Ivyacres

This is a beautiful photo of a golden. It reminds us to stop and taste or smell the flowers!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> This is a beautiful photo of a golden. It reminds us to stop and taste or smell the flowers!


I agree, it's such a lovely photo!.


----------



## Otter

Wow. Just noticed this. Thanks!


----------



## Mde13004

This is a beautiful photo. It really captures Goldens' nature to stop and smell the flowers.


----------



## Ivyacres

This is a great photo showing the gentle nature of a golden.


----------

